# Helicopter crash North Sea



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Just heard on the radio that a North Sea helicopter has crashed around 35 miles off Aberdeen with sixteen persons on board.
Nothing more was reported.
Lets just hope that they are all safe
Don


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

Nasty one by all accounts.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Just had a second report. The Super Puma was returning from the Miller field when she went in. There are RAF rescue helicopters searching the area along with ships but so far no one has mentioned survivors.
Now around three hours since she went in.
Don


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

HI Don
Just read the news, as well as Service helicopters searching lifeboats have benn launched and an oil support vessel has sent her fast responce boat to the scene, as you say no news of suvivors yet. All we can do is hope and pray for them.

Regards Robert


----------



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

Further helicopter crash. Sky sources says that 8 bodies have been recovered,
8 still missing. Does not look very good.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

AIS is showing a group of ships all blending into each other at the scene, Maersk Finder, Maersk Tracer, Normand Aurora, Caledonian Victory and Arrc05, looks like a close search pattern. Could be she broke up on impact - hope not.

Chris.


----------



## trevnhil (Dec 28, 2007)

It is now reported that 10 are dead and 6 are missing.

Trev..


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

The radio is now reporting ten bodies recovered and six persons still missing. Major search underway, apparently she did not ditch but crashed, thats not good at all. Stand by vessel was three miles from impact scene when it happened. 
This does not bode well for the missing.
Don


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Have just heard Coastguard spokesman on Radio Scotland saying that they are reporting only eight bodies recovered not the ten that the radio reported earlier.
Don


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

A terrible accident and a sad loss.
BBC news is reporting 8 dead and 8 missing as well.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

*Helicopter incident North Sea*

Just read about in the Guardian not much information on it, looks like a bad one.
Anybody know what rig it was working with??

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Condolences to the families.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Roger that, Coastie "Safely Anchored" mate.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

hughesy said:


> Anybody know what rig it was working with??
> 
> all the best
> Hughesy


I doubt they will release that info until all the families have been informed and they are sure that all possibilities of survival have gone.

Chris.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

hughesy,
The helicopter had been returning from the Miller field.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks James

all the best
hughesy


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Thoughts to everyone involved


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

I guess they lost one off Newfoundland a couple of weeks ago too

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

There has been one or two fatalities with these helicopter in the past years, but why are these helicopters not fitted with both floats as well as landing wheel seeing as they are flying over water most of the times, it is very sad when reports like these come in, must be a great heart ache to the families waiting for their return and then being told that there were no survivers to the crash. A very sad loss indeed, my sympathy goes out to the families.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Ceylon220,

They are fiited with inflatable flotation, but if they go in too hard I suppose it detaches or is damaged.

A tragedy indeed.


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

The last helicopter ditch in the North Sea happened close to an installation and there was a Standby Boat with FRC and all equipment available close by. Everyone (I think) survived.

35 km off Aberdeen there is nothing close by.

It is too early to say what caused this accident but a heavy crash into the sea, nothing nearby and if there any were survivors this time of year does not add up to a good outcome.

These guys were on the bus going to/from work. 

My sympathy to all concerned.

McC


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There was a standby vessel within three miles according to one report but the crash was reported as quite severe with only just time for a Mayday.
Kris


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i have used these helicopters in the Liverpool Bay field.

was not impressed.


my condolences to the families.


----------



## Pravda (Jan 26, 2009)

My prayers are with the families, God bless them.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

McCloggie the helicopter about six weeks ago ditched beside a platform in very good weather. Todays helicopter, also a Super Puma but of an older type, crashed into the sea with fair sea conditions waves reported as 5m. The supply vessel Normand Aurora watched the crash as she was within 3 miles of the crash and launched her FRC to assist and sending a Mayday. Nimrod and helicopters were launched also two lifeboats and numerous vessels transiting the area.
On TV tonight they were at Peterhead and the reporter said he could see the search from the beach. She was listed as being 35 miles from Aberdeen but would have traveled up past Peterhead on the way out and on her return.

My thoughts go out to all concerned and the family's of all who perished.
Don


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Absolute tragedy. This was a Super Puma, an earlier model of the one that ditched in February with 18 people on board but all thankfully survived.

This is however much used helicopter flown by 37 military forces and around 1,000 civil operators including police forces as well as the offshore oil industry.

David


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Don;

My post was sent from the office in Holland so I might well have made mistakes but if visual from Peterhead yes, there would be more vessels on hand.

At the end of the day, this is a terrible event with up to 16 lost lives and we should not begin to speculate until more details are known.

My sympathy goes to the families concerned.

McC


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

McC I understand fully what you are saying. Having spent quite a few years on North Sea helicopters I was trying to explain to those with little or no experience of these machines.
I have listened to it since it happened and the initial reports were vague to say the least. It was only when Coast Guard spokesmen came on that things started to make sense. My initial posts mentioned 10 bodies recovered. It later came out from Coast Guard it was actually 8 men.
Its just been on Radio Scotland 11 o'clock news that the search has been stood down and will resume at first light.
Don


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

My condolences to family and friends of this terrible accident. I have flown offshore many times in this type of aircraft and believe it have an excellent safety record overall.
Incidentally, only this week I completed the mandatory four year offshore survival course including the helicopter underwater escape training (HUET). It seems to get harder and more involved every time I attend the course and now includes using a rebreather system (EBS) and escaping by pushing out windows whilst upside down underwater in the mock helicopter module. I have attended these training courses six times now and admit to being one of the many offshore workers who ridiculed these courses and moaned that they are "a wastes of time and money" Well not any more. The instructors told us that only last week they had five guys in for refresher training who were on that helicopter that landed on the sea a few weeks ago. Thankfully on that occasion they all got out safely but they said subconciously they did everything they were taught to do on the heli-ditching course in preparation for a an emergency. Perhaps the training is worthwhile after all.


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

My condolances to the the families and friends of this tragedy.

Thanks Pat.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

The search has been resumed this morning and is seems BP and Bond have been talking and have stopped Super Puma flights today. I suppose they will still be used by other operators as without Super Pumas the North Sea will stop.
Did anyone notice the BBC yesterday they interrupted Alex Salmon who was talking about the search to announce that the French President was six minutes late for his arrival. Just shows how important our offshore and seafaring workers really are.
Don


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Condolances to all the families at this sad time.

Ray


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Condolences from me too. Sad.

Jonty


----------



## Surveillancepilot (Oct 5, 2008)

Following so soon after the successfull rescue from last month's ditching this tragedy is a cruel contrast My condolences to the families and friends After 20 years of North Sea flying, fixed wing I put great store by the heli underwater escape training referred to by RayJordandpo however much depends on the intensity of impact. Another very sad day on the North Sea. My thoughts with the heli crews and everyone on the rigs


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

This is part of the cost for the extraction of oil and gas never shown on a balance sheet.
My heartfelt condolences to the families of this latest tragedy

Regards Robert


----------



## tennents1 (Aug 27, 2006)

DON M.

I agree with what you say..............GMTV this morning spoke off a crash off the coast of scotland.................how ignorant!!!!!!
But there was 3 reporters in differents parts of London "wondering what they will be waring at the G20 whatever.

My thoughts too are with the families...very sad.


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Condolances to all the families at this sad time. 

Ian


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

It has been reported that a salvage vessel is on scene near the helicopter and doing a survey of the area. It is to be hoped that when she is recovered the bodies of the remaining eight men will be recovered.
Watched a rather distraught Lifeboat Cox'n on tv tonight discussing the effect it had on his crew, showing some of the parts recovered and expressing his gratitude for the thanks received from the families of those who perished. Seemed verry upset that he and his crew were unable to rescue anyone.
Don


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

According to AIS the Vigilant who has been chartered for the salvage is on scene at the moment and appears to be carrying out a search judging by her tracks.

Name: Vigilant 
MMSI: 244891000 [NL] 
IMO: 8027406 
Callsign: PBNX 
Speed/Dir: 5.4 kts / 13° NNE 
Status: Restr. Manoeuvre 
Dest: Ukcs 
ETA: Apr03 00:00 
Type: Dredger/Underwater Ops. (33) 
Details: Fishing Support Vessel 
Size: 71m x 12m x 5.4m 
Tonnage: 1365gt, 388dwt 
Built: Sep 1982

Lets hope as Don says she can recover the bodies so they can be brought home. Lets also hope the wreckage can be recovered so that the cause of this terrible accident can be discovered before it happens again.

Chris.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

I noticed BP is not using Pumas until they can be proven safe:

OIL giant BP yesterday suspended all offshore flights involving Bond-operated helicopters as a mark of respect for the men who perished in Wednesday's disaster.
But, in a surprise admission later in the day, the oil company's head of operations also pledged that the aircraft would not be involved in BP flights until it was considered "safe to do so".
http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/scotland/North-Sea-helicopter-disaster-Bond39s.5138294.jp

May have been pressured to do so by OIL union:

The secretary of the OIL union, Jake Molloy, said that workers were worried about their safety and called on BP to ground the Super Pumas of the type involved in the crash. 
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/scotland/article6018759.ece


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Salvage ship in helicopter search (BBC News)*

Air accident investigators send a ship to try to salvage the helicopter which crashed into the North Sea.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Current AIS shows that Bibby Topaz is at the approx position of the crash and that Vigilant is now moored in Peterhead.

Chris


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Have had to spend some days out of all comms of any type. Now believe that seven more bodies have been recovered. Can anyone help by telling me what has happened while I have been gone.
Hope the story is true.
Don


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Don Matheson said:


> Have had to spend some days out of all comms of any type. Now believe that seven more bodies have been recovered. Can anyone help by telling me what has happened while I have been gone.
> Hope the story is true.
> Don


Reading the teletext news this morning it said that another salvage vessel was on the scene searching for the black box recorder, so I got the impression that two salvage vessels are on the scene. I have not seen any reports that more bodies have been recovered.
As most of the men were from Aberdean area it must be devasting for the families. All we can do is offer our condolences which seems so little at a time like this, and hope in time a cause of this tragedy is known.

Regards Robert


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Current AIS shows Bibby Topaz on crash scene and Vigilant heading south away from scene.

Latest news *Here* 7 bodies recovered, one still missing.


Chris.


----------



## voyagerx1 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hellicopter Crash in The north sea*



Don Matheson said:


> McCloggie the helicopter about six weeks ago ditched beside a platform in very good weather. Todays helicopter, also a Super Puma but of an older type, crashed into the sea with fair sea conditions waves reported as 5m. The supply vessel Normand Aurora watched the crash as she was within 3 miles of the crash and launched her FRC to assist and sending a Mayday. Nimrod and helicopters were launched also two lifeboats and numerous vessels transiting the area.
> On TV tonight they were at Peterhead and the reporter said he could see the search from the beach. She was listed as being 35 miles from Aberdeen but would have traveled up past Peterhead on the way out and on her return.
> 
> My thoughts go out to all concerned and the family's of all who perished.
> Don


My thoughts go out for the families too, never easy knowing what the north sea can be like at any time of year, If the copters go in lightly then the men have a real chance with modern safety courses and all the right equipment but if it crashes hard then unfortunately there's not much chance. Dosn't look good at all according the the news we're getting over here in Germany.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Chris
I got my information from someone who seems to know nothing about anything but must have been correct this time.
Glad they got most of the bodies now just one to search for.
Saw the lifeboat the other day with big chunks of helicopter but held out little hope when I saw that.
Just been on radio that the voice recorder is already at Farnbourgh for investigation.
Don


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

The divers are working well, fair play to them.


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Latest on BBC is that the last body and the flight recorder have been recovered.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

That is pleasing to know that everyone has been recovered and that the families can now have closure. It has been a dreadful time which would have been worse had not all the bodies been recovered. I take my hat off to the divers who have done a wonderful job.

Chris


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Santos said:


> That is pleasing to know that everyone has been recovered and that the families can now have closure. It has been a dreadful time which would have been worse had not all the bodies been recovered. I take my hat off to the divers who have done a wonderful job.
> 
> Chris


Hear hear, Chris.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ship brings back bodies to port (BBC News)*

The salvage ship Bibby Topaz docks in Aberdeen harbour with the bodies of 16 men killed in a helicopter crash in the North Sea.

More from BBC News...


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Very sad indeed. My thoughts are with the next of Kin at this time


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll light a candle for them lads.
Very sad indeed, Condolences to all their families

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ship brings back bodies to port (BBC News)*

A salvage ship docks at Aberdeen with the remaining eight bodies from a helicopter which crashed in the North Sea killing 16 men

More from BBC News...


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

It is very good news that all the bodies have been recovered. I feel that the families may now be able to grieve properly and find some peace. 
I would like to add that I think the rescue and recovery crews of all the vessels aircraft and shore personnel such as the Coastguard have done a wonderful job since this terrible event started. The divers have done a great job in awful cir***stance as have the crew of the Normand Aurora who witnessed it and without whom this search could have taken weeks or even months.
It is just five days since this happened and now all the bodies have been recovered and the investigation is well underway , a great job by all involved.

Don


----------



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

Visited the Oil Chapel at the Kirk of St. Nicholas in Aberdeen to sign the book of condolences yesterday. 

The chaplaincy has announced plans to put the book online.

Expected to go live today at www.ukoilandgaschaplaincy.com.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Ian, visited the site this morning. I think this is a very good idea especially as oil field workers come from all parts and many who will know the chaps could not get back to Aberdeen to sigh the book. 
Thanks again.
Don


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Ian, it's good to be able to add to this book from a distance away.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

agreed Gordy.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Not good reading.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/7994305.stm


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

IAINT said:


> Visited the Oil Chapel at the Kirk of St. Nicholas in Aberdeen to sign the book of condolences yesterday.
> 
> The chaplaincy has announced plans to put the book online.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link Iain.

Taffy R556959


----------



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

*North Sea Helicopter crash*

Initial findings state that a catastrophic failure in part of its main gearbox caused the helicopter's main rotor to break away from the aircraft,severing the tail boom from the fuselage. There was also a rupture in the right-hand engine casing.

The co-pilot made a routine call at 12.45 to say eta Aberdeen 13.15, then just 12 seconds later brief mayday call, quickly followed by a similar call detailing the position, radar showed helicopter climbing momentarily to 2,200 ft, then descending rapidly.

Witness on supply vessel in the area told investigators that he heard the helicopter and saw it come down before it the sea. Immediately after impact he saw the four main rotor blades, still connected to their hub, strike the water. Two bangs heard close together at this time.

Wednesday's memorial service will be broadcast live across Scotland on BBC2 and Radio Scotland. Elsewhere in the UK it will be available to view on BBC Scotland's digital channel. Internet users throughout the world will be able to tune in via the broadcaster's website.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

When they recovered the helicopter and were bring it ashore I watched an investigator on tv. He made a point of stating that the complete tail rotor and part of the tail structure, showed a catastrophic failure but could not at that time identify a cause.
Think the investigators have done an excellent job to have a report out already.
Don


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's a news report on yesterdays service of rememberance. http://news.stv.tv/scotland/88600-aberdeen-stood-in-silence-stood-as-one/


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Also, a Memorial Fund has been set up: 
http://news.stv.tv/home/88705-north-sea-tragedy-memorial-fund-set-up/


----------



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

The Oil and Gas body have grounded all Super Pumas - 25 helicopters in the UK offshore will be affected. 

They now what the failure did, and what the results were, but they still don't now why it failed in the first place. 

They're asking them to take it apart and look through everything - take it to bits and look at everything as if they have not looked at it before.

They're looking for something which is really scary - a sudden fault which gives no warning.

The main gearbox and the rotor are the two components which, if they fail catastrophically during flight, there is no back-up for them. There is only one main gearbox and one main rotor.

The report revealed that the gearbox casing ruptured, causing the the main rotor to separate from the helicopter.

The gearbox is one of the load-bearing structures that keeps the rotor connected to the fuselage, so when it broke, it sent the helicopter plummeting more than 2000 ft into the sea.

The sequence of failure is better understood but further work is required to determine the initiating event.

The painstaking work continues as the final failure of the gearbox involved the transport of metal debris through the meshing gears and bearings, absorbing energy from the engines and rotor assembly, leading to the gearbox bursting.

This has resulted in a large amount of secondary damage to all gearbox components potentially making the initial failure.

The AAIB alert has gone out to all European Super Puma operators in 31 countries asking them to carry out the checks on helicopter gear boxes by Friday or face having the models grounded (AS332L2 & EC225LP)

An initial AAIB report published by investigators said a 'catastrophic failure' of its main gearbox was to blame.

It also revealed that a loose metal particle was found on a magnetic chip detector in a section of the gearbox seven days before the helicopter crashed.

The appearance of such debris is seen as an early warning of possible failure.

However during the period between the discovery of the chip and the accident, no signs of an incipient gearbox failure was detected.

The AAIB added it was recommending the new checks as a matter of urgency to ensure the continued airworthiness of the main rotor gearbox.

The recommendation which was made mandatory by European Safety Agency following the AAIB report, effectively requires operators to strip the section and start again.

Regards
Iain T


----------

